# Slot Car Racing in Nashville IL



## The Slotted Shu (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey everyone there is a new slot car shop in Nashville IL. We race every Saturday, we normally run three different classes. Tech Opens at 3 and the first race starts at 5. Here is the link for the shop http://www.ighraceway.com/. The owner is super nice and can get whatever you need. If your in the area or you feel like traveling come on out. If you have any questions please comment!!


----------

